# Would you agree: Top Film Schools



## Cisca (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been searching for schools with the top film programs.  I finally found this list that doesn't have schools like the Art Institute.  This list seems pretty promising, what do you guys think?

-AFI
-American University
-California Institute of the Arts
-Columbia University School of the Arts
-The North Carolina School of the Arts
-NYU
-San Francisco State University
-UCLA
-USC
-University of Texas at Austin


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 31, 2011)

I would add Chapman as well. It's essentially up and coming and facility and faculty rivals those other big schools.

I'm wondering where Northwestern is as well...


----------



## Ntman (Apr 3, 2011)

Also Loyola Marymount? No?


----------



## suenos53 (Apr 3, 2011)

Loyola Marymount offers great training, one of the best in the LA area.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 3, 2011)

also, one other thing to ask, where did you get this list from? You seem to be missing a few darn good schools in that list.


----------



## Postaldave (Apr 3, 2011)

Might be helpful also to organize them into the differing types

ie...

- 4 year
- Grad School
- Technical
- etc


----------



## Jeisner (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't leave out Wesleyan University and Emerson College. Both have promising film programs, that is, if you are interested in an east coast education.


----------



## destinyB (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, I agree. But it seems there are few schools missing in you list - such as Chapman and Emerson College.


----------



## Cisca (Apr 12, 2011)

> Originally posted by Mike_V:
> also, one other thing to ask, where did you get this list from? You seem to be missing a few darn good schools in that list.



This is where i got it. http://filmmakerstore.com/schools.htm


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 12, 2011)

ah, no wonder it seemed familiar. the last time i checked that site was over 2 years ago and it hasn't changed at all. I think it's been heavily outdated for a very long time.
if you're looking for the current list, read around the forums here. it'll give you a better feel of what is currently regarded as top schools


----------



## Major Premise (Jun 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by Jeisner:
> I wouldn't leave out Wesleyan University and Emerson College. Both have promising film programs, that is, if you are interested in an east coast education.


Emerson - poor academics. If you want academic rigor, go elsewhere.


----------



## RamJoe (Jun 3, 2011)

I was not aware that AFI had undergraduate studies


----------

